# Diamond Leisure Battery 110 amp



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

JR Camping in Bury are offering the above battery at £69.99. Has any of you guys any experience of this product? Any info would be appreciated.
Many thanks
Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

2 yr warranty bottom drawer but if local and dealer has rep then OK
for £10 more delivered I like these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Leisure-B...s=63&clkid=6562489135860047202#ht_2312wt_1392


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> 2 yr warranty bottom drawer but if local and dealer has rep then OK
> for £10 more delivered I like these
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Leisure-B...s=63&clkid=6562489135860047202#ht_2312wt_1392


I must admit I am thinking about getting 2 of those as my current 3 batteries didn't look too good on the habitation survey!
I was going to have a look at the Newark show but I am going to give the ones we have a good test by using an 1Kw inverter and a decent load.
Cheers Techno100


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280709325...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2331wt_1392


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys
Alan


----------

